# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  nje ndihme ne handycafe

## Leonso

Programi administrimi te nje rrjeti lan ne nje sall eshte  handycafe, pasi eshte instaluar tek serveri, si mund ta aktivizojme klentet me kete program.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Programi administrimi te nje rrjeti lan ne nje sall eshte  handycafe, pasi eshte instaluar tek serveri, si mund ta aktivizojme klentet me kete program.



Thejsht bre tek Pc-te e klientave e instalon si klient tek pc i yti si Server.

Vetem mos harro qe Ip-adresen e kompjuterit tend te japesh  tek HandyCaffe kur te instalosh tek pc-t e klientave  :perqeshje:

----------


## Leonso

Ju lutem edhe nje here, kompjuterin kryesor (serverin) e kam pa IP, kam instaluar vetem programin Handycaffe tek serveri dhe asnje gje tjeter, si mund te aktivizoje klientin...
Ndoshta gjerat jane elementare  por kerkoje ndihmen nqs ka mundesi

----------

